# Access: Auto-Wert in Tabellen-Abfrage generieren



## knecht2k3 (26. Februar 2003)

Hi! Ich habe eine Access 2002 Tabelle, die ich mit einer Abfrage abfrage. An der Tabelle selber kann und darf ich nix ändern, kann also auch keinen Auto-Wert hinzufügen, der sich bei jedem Datensatz um 1 erhöht. Jetzt meine Frage:

Ist es möglich, über eine Abfrage zusätzlich einen Autowert zu vergeben? So, dass die Abfrage die Datensätze zählt und jedem ausgegebenen Datensatz in einer extra Spalte mit ausgibt.

Also etwa so:

Name Autowert
Ingo 1
Marianne 2
....

geht sowas? Wenn ja, wie?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## knecht2k3 (27. Februar 2003)

weiss keiner was?


----------



## Dario Linsky (1. März 2003)

mit COUNT(*) kriegst Du die Anzahl der Datensätze. Falls Dir das irgendwie hilft. Aber besonders sicher ist das nicht.
Vielleicht solltest Du lieber den höchsten Wert aus dem Primärschlüsselfeld nehmen - den kriegst Du mit MAX(feldname).

Ansonsten würde ich Dir eher dazu raten, das über den Code von dem Programm (falls vorhanden) zu machen. Da lässt sich das dann auch noch weiter absichern, als nur mit SQL.


----------

